# Road trip to Fish Sempai?



## catfishgurl (Aug 5, 2012)

*Hi, are any fancy goldfish lovers interested in a car pooling visit to The Fish Sempai in Breslau (near Waterloo). I myself don't drive but can pay for gas at the very least. It looks to be appointment only, but maybe a Saturday would be feasible? I am in Toronto, on the subway line.* Catfishgurl


----------



## Vince (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm down for it. I have a mini van


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

He doesnt have much stock right now, not till April i think, so dont expect too much. I might be going to see him anyways sometime soon just to see what it is like, and will be probably coming back empty handed.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

here is a pic of my planted goldfish tank (note, i dont have a good camera, and took me forever to take this one).


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

I went to his old location off bathurst many years ago, was impressive

but yeah make sure he has alot of fish in stock before you take the trip


----------



## catfishgurl (Aug 5, 2012)

zfarsh, that is one beautiful salad bar, I mean tank. Those fish look so happy!


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks, the plants were selected to be "non-salad bar" for the goldfish, so just to show you it is possible


----------

